# Cooler Master Failed: Sileo 500 Front Fan.



## Yukikaze (Jan 1, 2010)

A while ago I got a Cooler Master Sileo 500 case. It is nothing special as a case, except for the anti-noise padding it has. The fans that came with it were pretty horrible (Probably faulty, since they made annoying click sounds when they ran, but silentpcreview never noted such problems with the case), but I never held Cooler Master fans in high regard anyway.

When I stopped using the case for a HTPC and moved my Q9650 rig into it the clicking of the fans on my "silent" case finally drove me nuts (Since it was much closer to me). I decided to pull those fans out and replace them with some spare fans I had which have far better acoustics.

So, I open up the case, remove the tool-less fan-clips to get the fan out and try to pry the thing out of its place. No go. I try again. No go: the fan snags on the sides of the case and cannot be moved out of its location by pushing it sideways (Like on every other case I've ever owned that didn't have front-access to the fans). I pull off the front panel, thinking that maybe I'll find a way to wriggle it free. No go.

In short - In order to remove the front fan on the Sileo 500 I had to pull out the HDD cage (Ruining my careful cable management scheme in the process, so I had to rewire it once the fan and HDD cage was back in).



:shadedshu


At least I used the opportunity and pulled out the FDD cage, opening enough room in the case to accommodate any video card known to man, but sheesh...


----------



## Hunt3r (Jan 1, 2010)

good and that you got space in your case .. more the process and very annoying having to dismantling things


----------



## Icejon (Jan 2, 2010)

Just FYI, the Sileo uses special 800rpm fans.  If you use them with a fan controller to reduce noise or give less voltage than normal, they may function oddly including clicking or ticking.


----------



## Yukikaze (Jan 2, 2010)

Icejon said:


> Just FYI, the Sileo uses special 800rpm fans.  If you use them with a fan controller to reduce noise or give less voltage than normal, they may function oddly including clicking or ticking.



I ran them without any fan controller or anything of the like. They still clicked.


----------



## bx bomber (Jan 9, 2010)

I just got this case and the rear fan is horrendous! How can I change it out? I have an extra scythe 120.


----------



## Yukikaze (Jan 9, 2010)

bx bomber said:


> I just got this case and the rear fan is horrendous! How can I change it out? I have an extra scythe 120.



Just take it off and replace it ? It is mounted on push-pins instead of screws.

They look a little like this, just longer:






Push the pin from the "flower" shaped size, then pull it out from its head, once it is out, the fan will come off.


----------



## bx bomber (Jan 11, 2010)

Thanks I figured it out. I'm not very computer savvy, Putting them back in sucked! I'm gunna get some screws at work tomorrow since it doesnt fit in tight. The noisest part is actually comming from the pcu fan/heatsink. I'm thinking about going fanless....


----------



## ehume (Jan 11, 2010)

You might want to look here. The Nexus mounts seem to be the best isolators, followed by the Acousti mounts. I ordered those, along with some Mechanotronic mounts for putting in my back fan: the far corners of the back fan are usually blind, so I stick the Mechanotronics first on the fan, and then on the case.

Using screws causes the fans' inevitable vibrations to be transmitted to your case.


----------



## bx bomber (Jan 11, 2010)

i just might leave those thingies in there. The fan isnt moving anyway


----------

